# Mnke batteries



## sabrefm1 (6/1/16)

Guys these mnke batteries are they only for
Mechanical mods? I believe they are high drain. Can it be used for vw/vw mods as well


----------



## gman211991 (6/1/16)

Post a pic bru. Never heard of them

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrefm1 (6/1/16)

Here u go


----------



## gman211991 (6/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> Here u go


Personally only trust the tried and tested batteries like the LG Chocolate and Samsung smurfs

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (6/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> Guys these mnke batteries are they only for
> Mechanical mods? I believe they are high drain. Can it be used for vw/vw mods as well



Fairly decent 20A continous discharge, on the ecf forum https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/mnke-18650.693238/
If it can be used in a mech mod its pretty safe to say it can be used in a regulated mod too.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Andre (6/1/16)

MNKE are good batteries. +1 on what @blujeenz said above.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sabrefm1 (6/1/16)

So u can use high drain batteries in a regulated mod as well. Great though they were only for mechanical mods


----------



## Blu_Marlin (6/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> Guys these mnke batteries are they only for
> Mechanical mods? I believe they are high drain. Can it be used for vw/vw mods as well



To answer your questions directly on the assumption that these are in good working order and you believe the manufacture rating:

Guys these mnke batteries are they only for Mechanical mods? *No the can be used in regulated mods as well.*

I believe they are high drain. *Depends on your definition of "high drain" these have a Continuous Drain rating of 20A.*

Can it be used for vw/vw mods as well? *You did not specify which regulated mod but it should work on most. At 1500mAh and depending on your vaping style they might not last very long though.*


And now for the indirect answer.

Those batteries, brand new, have a continuous discharge (CDR) of 20A (although I would not really trust that) and a capacity of 1500mAh. I usually look at this table to check if the battery I want to use has been independently tested to verify the manufactures claims. A lot of people use this table as well. If it’s not on there or if it’s there and the tests shows a big discrepancy between the manufactures ratings and the test results then I tend to stay away from them. The 18650 MNKE in question is not on that list and having a 1500 mAh capacity means you are going to be changing those batteries out more often than a 2500/2600/3000 mAh battery.


Depending on your build and wattage used you are going to be carrying around a pocket full of these just to get you through the day. This is on the assumption of course that those cells are still in excellent condition or brand new. If they are not then I wouldn’t bother using them as they could pose a fire/venting risk. Getting them second hand as well could be risky. If this is your only option then the CDR is sufficient for most regulated mods. You have not mentioned with which mod you want to use this battery with.


At the end of it all I would say get a Samsung 25R or LG HG2.

*Edit: It seems that depending on when this MNKE battery was made, it could either be a 1500mAh or a 2000mAh battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (6/1/16)

Will it work on evic vtc mini


----------



## Andre (6/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> Will it work on evic vtc mini


Yes, certainly will, but as @Blu_Marlin said, won't last very long at 1500 mAh. That one does look well used though.


----------



## sabrefm1 (6/1/16)

Ok got this for free from a guy that stopped vaping and went back to stinkies


----------



## Blu_Marlin (6/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> Ok got this for free from a guy that stopped vaping and went back to stinkies


I will say that based on the specifications they are safe to use in the VTC mini. I will leave you with this though:
Lithium Ion batteries are volatile. There’s a reason that these batteries are used in vaping. They can discharge at a high current rating and have a high capacity rating for their size. The down side is that this chemistry is very volatile and you are, under the right conditions, literally holding a pyrotechnic device in your hand. Add that to a sealed mech mod and it becomes a potential pipe bomb. It is safer in a regulated mod where you have a the short circuit and low voltage protection by way of the electronics but if the battery has already been abused/damaged then it will probably vent eventually.


----------



## Cespian (6/1/16)

Guys. Apologies for hijacking this thread, but what do you think of the Samsung INR18650 30Q (3000mAh)? My father in law bought 2 pairs of these and asked me if he should bring a pair with for me from his trip down to CPT (lives in Germany). He is using them for a torch/camp light of some sorts. 

I would use it either in my Sigelei 150w or Kooper Plus (if safe of course).


----------



## Andre (6/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Guys. Apologies for hijacking this thread, but what do you think of the Samsung INR18650 30Q (3000mAh)? My father in law bought 2 pairs of these and asked me if he should bring a pair with for me from his trip down to CPT (lives in Germany). He is using them for a torch/camp light of some sorts.
> 
> I would use it either in my Sigelei 150w or Kooper Plus (if safe of course).

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Cespian (6/1/16)

Andre said:


>



Thanks dude. I usually build duals at 0.3ohm and vape between 45 and 50watts. So these will work great for me.


----------



## Andre (6/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Thanks dude. I usually build duals at 0.3ohm and vape between 45 and 50watts. So these will work great for me.


Strangely, the manufacturer's CDR (continuous discharge rating) is 15A, whilst Mooch tested them at 20A. At 20A you are more than fine imo, but if you go with the manufacturer's specs caution should be exercised below 0.4 ohms.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cespian (6/1/16)

Andre said:


> Strangely, the manufacturer's CDR (continuous discharge rating) is 15A, whilst Mooch tested them at 20A. At 20A you are more than fine imo, but if you go with the manufacturer's specs caution should be exercised below 0.4 ohms.



Thanks, will keep that in mind.


----------



## Silver (6/1/16)

If memory serves me correctly i think @Gazzacpt had some experience with MNKE batteries.
I could be wrong though


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/1/16)

Silver said:


> If memory serves me correctly i think @Gazzacpt had some experience with MNKE batteries.
> I could be wrong though


Hi yes. I still have a set. They were the original sub ohm cell lol. I've pulsed them at 60A when I was young and stupid and they still holding up 2years on. Only downside is they are 1500mah
Which doesn't really give you much battery life in the new high power regulated mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (6/1/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Hi yes. I still have a set. They were the original sub ohm cell lol. I've pulsed them at 60A when I was young and stupid and they still holding up 2years on. Only downside is they are 1500mah
> Which doesn't really give you much battery life in the new high power regulated mods.


You're still young in my eyes Uncle G ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> Will it work on evic vtc mini


The VTC Mini will display the amp draw with newer firmware updates, just keep an eye on the screen and stay within the battery's limit


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/1/16)

MNKE's get lots of use in cloud comps, so they're made of tough stuff. 

Generally regulated mods, are less demanding on batteries than cloud chasing builds on mech mods. 

In other words, there are a much wider range of batteries that are "Safe" for use in a regulated mod, than there are for mech mods.


----------



## kev mac (7/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> Guys these mnke batteries are they only for
> Mechanical mods? I believe they are high drain. Can it be used for vw/vw mods as well


I use the 26650 version in a mech mod and it is a decent cell.You should be fine using your battery in a vv-vw mod.


----------



## sabrefm1 (7/1/16)

thanks guys for all the help. on the vtc amps just show 0 but im using it in power mode watts


----------



## BumbleBee (7/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> thanks guys for all the help. on the vtc amps just show 0 but im using it in power mode watts


It will give you a real time reading when you fire it


----------



## Blu_Marlin (7/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> thanks guys for all the help. on the vtc amps just show 0 but im using it in power mode watts


What @BumbleBee said. What coil resistance and watts are you using. My VTC mini at 0.4 ohm and 35 watts on a fully charged battery draws 9.1A. Same setup at 75W draws 13.3A.


----------



## sabrefm1 (7/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> What @BumbleBee said. What coil resistance and watts are you using. My VTC mini at 0.4 ohm and 35 watts on a fully charged battery draws 9.1A. Same setup at 75W draws 13.3A.



at the moment im running a 0.53 ohm at 25 watts, i dont get to see the AMP so much as it dissapears so quickly. 
btw new to this battery. on my prev posts my istick 30 died. that day the coil i had in was reading 0.4 ohm when i put that coil on the evic the same day before building a new coil it read 0.8 so that istick 30 was totally screwed


----------



## Andre (7/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> at the moment im running a 0.53 ohm at 25 watts, i dont get to see the AMP so much as it dissapears so quickly.
> btw new to this battery. on my prev posts my istick 30 died. that day the coil i had in was reading 0.4 ohm when i put that coil on the evic the same day before building a new coil it read 0.8 so that istick 30 was totally screwed


You are more than fine with those specs on that battery. Are you enjoying the Evic Mini?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (7/1/16)

Andre said:


> You are more than fine with those specs on that battery. Are you enjoying the Evic Mini?



yep definitely. it came out with v3 so no need to update fw. been looking around and see they have a comp on the display design. kinder cool knowing future fw updates will offer something cool. havent delved into temp sensing or anything yet. but good to know i have that option at least. will stick with 0.5 hom builds for now until i get a new battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (7/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> at the moment im running a 0.53 ohm at 25 watts, i dont get to see the AMP so much as it dissapears so quickly.
> btw new to this battery. on my prev posts my istick 30 died. that day the coil i had in was reading 0.4 ohm when i put that coil on the evic the same day before building a new coil it read 0.8 so that istick 30 was totally screwed


 
If you really want to see the amps just press the fire button for one second and look at the screen. You don’t have to vape it. As @Andre said that battery is more than fine for your application. My concern about the condition of the battery might have been a bit over zealous as I am very cautious when it comes to Lithium Ion batteries. Enjoy the VTC, it`s a great little device.


----------



## sabrefm1 (7/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> If you really want to see the amps just press the fire button for one second and look at the screen. You don’t have to vape it. As @Andre said that battery is more than fine for your application. My concern about the condition of the battery might have been a bit over zealous as I am very cautious when it comes to Lithium Ion batteries. Enjoy the VTC, it`s a great little device.



yep im not planning on keeping it long, though january is a dry month for me. so need to vape with care until its replaced. thanks for the tip. i get about 6.8 AMP


----------



## sabrefm1 (7/1/16)

also one thing i noticed my subtank has a bit of play on the evic


----------

